# Do I really like her?



## newbees (Oct 16, 2014)

Last month I met a girl, am so attracted to her then after a few days we're dating, she's pretty, sexy, and kind, but there is an annoying personality that irritated me she's a nagger and that is the personality that I don't like in a girl actually I don't even yet ask her to be my girl. What should I do? Do I need to tell the truth that I am not attracted to her anymore?


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

The nagging isn't lkely to decrease. It is better to break it off now than to face it years down the road after you are married,


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

newbees said:


> Last month I met a girl, am so attracted to her then after a few days we're dating, she's pretty, sexy, and kind, *but there is an annoying personality that irritated me she's a nagger and that is the personality that I don't like in a girl actually I don't even yet ask her to be my girl. What should I do? *Do I need to tell the truth that I am not attracted to her anymore?


What is she nagging on you about ALREADY...this is so very soon in *a month old relationship*, I would think most people would not be too pushy at 1st as they would KNOW it would be a major turn off.. 

In this way, I'd assume she is not very "self aware" to her own behavior & how she comes off... it's just not a good sign.. it will grow worse....


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why would you keep dating someone who has a deal breaker personality flaw? Do you enjoy being miserable?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

newbees said:


> Last month I met a girl, am so attracted to her then after a few days we're dating, she's pretty, sexy, and kind, but there is an annoying personality that irritated me she's a nagger and that is the personality that I don't like in a girl actually I don't even yet ask her to be my girl. What should I do? Do I need to tell the truth that I am not attracted to her anymore?


Those used to being the "center of attention" have little things they do to force that point.

So it can be nagging, an irritating voice tone that gets attention, and bad behaviors.

As you found that using your eyes for your selection is probably not a good idea. However just for sex, you can view it as just sex and just dating. 

It doesn't always have to lead to marriage and it can be fun for the both of you.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The first two traits you mentioned were "pretty" and "sexy". If she looked like a wart hog, would you still be interested? If not, but her back and move along. Look for great personality and great character.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

If something bothers you, you bring it up to her and see how she reacts/deals with it.

Those 2 right there will tell you EVERYTHING you need to know about her (reaction.....dealing with it).

If she says "you know, you are right",......then takes action to correct it......you have a good one on your hands.

If she gets defensive/offensive and IGNORES you, think of it as a confirmation of your current "I'm about to leave" feeling.

Let her know, don't just leave her. If you do she probably won't know why and won't learn a lesson and you also didn't give her a fair chance.

EVERYONE deserves a 2nd chance, but not 3rd.



If she gives you reaction #2, tell her right to her face that's its over and walk away.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

nagging is interesting to know about.

But how is she in the sack?? 

every trait has a weighting factor. Nagging's factor is 1, the Sex weighting is around a 10.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

murphy5 said:


> nagging is interesting to know about.
> 
> But how is she in the sack??
> 
> every trait has a weighting factor. Nagging's factor is 1, the Sex weighting is around a 10.


What you said here is very TRUE...it would make a interesting thread topic even.... we ALL have some unfavorable traits (none of us are immune)...but then we have other things about us that greatly make up for it.. so it's still worth the relationship.. :smthumbup:


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

I'd say move on and don't bother wasting her time nor yours.

If her nagging annoys you now wait till you're both an actual couple where she won't hesitate to bite her lip or hold back ?!?!

Just be out front with her in a respectful way and allow both of yourselves to move on. There's soo many fishes in the sea for both you and her. Good luck !


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd trade a _little _in the looks department in favor of a great personality. In the long run, looks may fade, but a grating personality will eventually make a pretty woman seem ugly.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

dormant said:


> The nagging isn't lkely to decrease. It is better to break it off now than to face it years down the road after you are married,


This is a particularly prescient observation.

During a double blind study of nagging in relationships, it was shown that nagging tends to increase over the life of the relationship. In fact, relationships where nagging was observed prior to marriage showed that it increased after marriage at an alarming rate.

Men who described nagging as "a concern" before marriage reported the nagging had increased to either "somewhat a problem" or "a major problem" after 2 years.
After 5 years, the nagging was described as "head splitting". 
After 10 years: "soul destroying".
However, after 20 years the nagging was described as "no problem, dear".


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Some nagging is expected....but everyone has their limit. If she nags you like 

your mom did as a teen...this early in....this may advance to skull splitting nagging

not too far in the future. But part of it does depend upon what the nagging

is connected to


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

With the lights turned off, they all have the capability of being gorgeous but a nag is a nag regardless of lighting. It's an ugly trait that only gets uglier.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What is she nagging you about? It's so early in the relationship that its hard to imagine that there would be anything to nag about.


----------

